# rendering block walls



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi all,
we have one damaged - fireplace removed, and one new interior block wall to render.
Is there a ready mix - or what mix would anyone recommend here ?

Many thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

What's the finish for rest of walls house?


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

1 cm thick - looks like pure cement, very slight textured finish.
house is 10 years old, same render inside and out.
Cheers


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

probably 4:1 normally a very thin runny mixture thrown on wall to act as a key, then walls rendered, trowelled smooth and finished with a sponge, never seen lime or platiscers used spellings gone to pot, used when rendering, but both available here, our builders would mix river sand and fine for different finishers.

There are specific mixes available for rendering but expensive v sand/cement and generally used for exterior as have additives in.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

thank you


----------

